# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Estación experimental baños del inca liberó dos nuevas tecnologías

## gpacheco

La Estación Experimental Baños del Inca, liberaron dos tecnologías agrarias; en pastos: AVENA FORRAJERA INIA 905 LA CAJAMARQUINA y en cereales: SIEMBRA EN LINEAS A COLA DE BUEY, PARA TRIGO Y CEBADA.  
La Avena Forrajera INIA 905 LA CAJAMARQUINA, es un logro del Programa Nacional en Pastos y Forrajes de la Estación Experimental Baños del Inca, con la participación y colaboración de agricultores de la Sierra Norte del Perú; este cultivar muestra rendimientos superiores de forraje verde, materia seca y producción de semilla comparado con los cultivares locales y otras variedades mejoradas de avena que se cultivan en la sierra norte del Perú; la CAJAMARQUINA, es resistente a la enfermedad de la roya de la hoja y tallo, soporta bajas temperaturas, tolera suelos ácidos y escasez de agua; ventajas que otorga amplias posibilidades de adopción por los productores para afrontar la escasez de pastos y forrajes en la alimentación de la ganadería alto andina del Perú. INIA 905 LA CAJAMARQUINA, se puede sembrar en unicultivo o asociado con una leguminosa forrajera anual, como la Vicia sativa; de este modo, los agricultores pueden disponer de forraje verde en cantidad y calidad para consumo directo o para su conservación como heno y silaje y su posterior aprovechamiento en etapas críticas de escasez de pastos. 
Mientras la tecnología Siembra en Líneas a Cola de Buey, para Trigo y Cebada, consiste en abrir un surco o línea de siembra con el arado de palo, jalado por la yunta, seguido de la distribución de semilla a chorro continuo; se coloca unas 75 semillas de trigo o 65 semillas de cebada por metro lineal, que equivale a usar 135 kilos de semilla de trigo y 100 kilos de semilla de cebada por hectárea. Después de colocada la semilla, la yunta con el arado regresa tapándola y abriendo el siguiente surco de siembra. La distancia entre líneas será entre 25 a 30 centímetros. Esta tecnología es apta para todas las zonas de producción de trigo y cebada, permitiendo hacer cultivos intensivos tanto al secano como bajo riego.  *Fuente: www.inia.gob.pe*Temas similares: Productores de banano orgánico de Tumbes serán capacitados en nuevas tecnologías de cultivo Afirman que nueva estación experimental agraria en Ancash contribuirá a su desarrollo sostenible Estación experimental Vista Florida y Agrobanco capacitan a productores maiceros de la región La Libertad Reactivarán estación experimental agraria de Madre de Dios Estación Experimental Agraria CANAÁN AYACUCHO inauguró nuevas instalaciones

----------

